# I'm starting college soon and I've never taken the bus before??



## Sarawhen (Aug 2, 2018)

guys help! I'm scared, I'm going to college this year and (no joke, I swear) I've never actually traveled by bus on my own, or did anything really, for all the past years I've had to go to school by for because it was so close or get a ride with my parents, every time I went out it was with my parents, now I'm gonna be leaving my house and going to a completely different place, where I don't know anyone and I don't know how to talk to people or even buy at the grocery store?!?!?! I'm seriously freaking out and the mere thought of going outside is about to set off an anxiety attack?!! PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I was pretty much the same when I started college. I was scared to go on the bus cause I'd never been on one before but once you use it a few times you'll get over that initial fear and it wont really bother you too much anymore. You got this!


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey there! I was in the same place as you when I started college; I was super scared to go because I had never been without my family before and I was super afraid to take the bus and walk to class and go to places without my parents. But eventually the more I did it, the less scary it was and eventually that fear went away. You can do it, don't worry!  I did it and I survived :lol


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

The opportunity to grow is part of the excitement.


----------



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

Sarawhen said:


> guys help! I'm scared, I'm going to college this year and (no joke, I swear) I've never actually traveled by bus on my own, or did anything really, for all the past years I've had to go to school by for because it was so close or get a ride with my parents, every time I went out it was with my parents, now I'm gonna be leaving my house and going to a completely different place, where I don't know anyone and I don't know how to talk to people or even buy at the grocery store?!?!?! I'm seriously freaking out and the mere thought of going outside is about to set off an anxiety attack?!! PLEASE HELP!!


Ahhh hey, we've all been there! In fact I'm sure a lot of your fellow students are in the exact same position. It's understandable if it's scary when you first start off. I think you've just got to do what you can to make it as comfortable as possible, for example have your favourite music to listen to via headphones (also rules out any chance of someone talking to you), sit where you feel most comfortable and familiarise yourself with the routes/times so you're all prepared!


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

Sarawhen said:


> guys help! I'm scared, I'm going to college this year and (no joke, I swear) I've never actually traveled by bus on my own, or did anything really, for all the past years I've had to go to school by for because it was so close or get a ride with my parents, every time I went out it was with my parents, now I'm gonna be leaving my house and going to a completely different place, where I don't know anyone and I don't know how to talk to people or even buy at the grocery store?!?!?! I'm seriously freaking out and the mere thought of going outside is about to set off an anxiety attack?!! PLEASE HELP!!


When I started university I had to move to another city, I didn't know anyone and I was so scared, so it was quite a traumatic experience. However, I learned a lot and now I'm much more confident! So that's definitely going to help you grow and improve. A little planning was what helped me. I would look up where I had to go and plan my days carefully at first. Tried to memorize bus stops, downloaded maps, and tried to take one step at a time. Once you get to know new people who live there or start familiarizing with the places you go to often, things are going to get much easier. Tip: go out early so that you can take your time and you're not in a hurry when going places! And don't be afraid to ask for help if you feel like you don't know what you're doing! People are often nicer than we would expect them to be. If you have been suffering from panic attacks in the past try to stick to coping mechanisms that work.


----------



## Astrid U (Aug 6, 2018)

buses are fine! there is nothing to be afraid of. literally just hop on, sit down, and then get off. No one talks to you from my experience. Also once you have freinds that catch the bus with you it's heaps better or even someone you know even just a little bit.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So helicopter parents really do exist. Did one of your parents not work in order to have enough time to chauffeur you around?


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

It will be ok just have your money out and ready for the bus driver, if you sit up the front they generally have 1 seaters, just sit there. Also people really dont notice you much there zoned out listening to music. Try to sit up towards the front of the bus because its safest.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

I kind of was the same. i refused to drive in high school because i was afraid and I always had my dad with me to teach and help with things. I thought i'd mess things up w/o him around 

buses i don't know very well since nobody uses them here but im sure it's straight-forward, ppl above me gave tips on that. Buying things by yourself, talking to new people, it's really simple and straight-forward. Believe me I would be terrified to grocery shop talk to people set up appointments etc. by myself. It's now just a daily thing after time, I was in your shoes.

Eventually you will be going places by yourself and doing things by yourself all the time and you won't think much of it, I promise. You may even end up preferring doing things independently, that's me now lol. and if you make a mistake along the way it probably won't even be anything bad, just part of the learning experience. It's all a matter of time and you will settle in soon, good luck relax and believe in yourself!!!!


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

It's easy, especially if you get a monthly pass where you just scan the card, sit down, and get off when it's time. I did this for 3 years. Sometimes there are crazy people on the bus, but you just ignore them and stare out the window/listen to music.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

U got this once you start doing it, it becomes easier even though u still might have a lil anxiety.


----------



## Aaron 'arnie' Ghai (Aug 13, 2018)

I feel.quite down and bullied with an incident where a gang of boys in a bus kept throwing stuff at me behind my back and till this day it keeps getting me down. Was unsure as to why only myself would be targeted but I am trying my best to stay positive.

I was on my own yes however there was a girl sitting next to me but on the other side of the upper deck but it seems like they chose not to throw stuff at her though. I am glad that she wasn't a target though but at the same time was doubting myself as to why they only targeted me. There was a girl sitting not far from them too and she did seem quite unphased by the incident.

What actually did happen was I was sitting right in the front deck of the bus and they happened to be seated behind me chucking some sort of papers or sticky stuff which seemed a bit like wet rubber (I'm not sure whether it was water or saliva (I hope not that)) and whenever I'd look back at them they would stop but I could hear laughing in the background. Everytime I looked faced the front deck window though they'd start again and just wouldn't stop despite my attempts to ignore what they were doing. This resulted in me having to go down the lower deck then eventually just getting off the bus to catch a train instead due to the fear that they may try follow me.

Having made the above statement though, just also thought I'd mention that before they started throwing stuff at me, I could hear them doing it among themselves 1st. However it did seem like I was the only stranger that they picked on at the time (even though not done directly to my face) which made me think that it could have possibly had something to do with me.

Was wondering if any of you have been through something similar or know of anyone who may have done. Thanks.


----------



## canteven (Jan 21, 2018)

Omg, I always thought I was the only one. Everyone always seems so independent and everyone I know has always spent a decent time away from their parents and home. When I started school I was terrified because I was going 2 hours away and I had the same few friends since I was 5 and I’d never used public transportation and I’d never been away from my family. It is awful at first and you’ll probably have a nasty case of homesickness like I did (i cried in the shower and to sleep everyday for about 2 weeks). I had to take a bus to come home on weekends so my parents didn’t have to drive which was equally scary because sometimes the websites for the buses had no correctly updated info. It takes a few tries and much help from parents at first but you’ll get it. and don’t be afraid to ask for help. Sometimes it seems really hard but when faced with the choices of being stranded and asking for help the choice is a little more clear. Also PLANNING. Some other people said it above but planning things out the day before or even a week before really helps to keep things smooth. Good luck! You can do it!


----------

